# Mold under Texture on Plaster Wall



## mds120 (Nov 22, 2009)

*Mold on Plaster Wall* 
We have a problem with knockdown texture coming off a plaster wall.

About 2 years ago we wire-brushed a plaster wall and removed any loose material. We textured the wall with knockdown and then it was painted. 

As a result of a roof leak, which has been repaired, moisture caused the texture to fail in areas. 

The moisture came out of the plaster underneath the texture and paint, causing the surface to bubble. As you can see in the photo there is mold.

We also found visible traces of surface mold on the plaster when we removed the loose texture and paint.

We believe the mold is on the surface and can easily be removed, killed and sealed. However, I'm wondering it we should take a chunk out and see if the plaster is laced with mold as well.

I would appreciate your feedback on if it is possible to apply something to the wall then texture it again. I found it strange that the water/moisture has apparently run down between the outside brick wall and through the plaster before being trapped under the texture and paint. The customer says he never saw any sign of water on the walls painted surface.

I'm also worried that there is lingering moisture in the plaster wall that could cause our texture to fail again. The texture in areas unaffected by moisture is very solid on the wall.

Thanks,


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

You could try and get one of those garden pressure sprayers, the cheap ones that you pump up by hand with the spray wand, a 5litre one, fill that with mould killer, outdoor wet and forget moss killer, concrete tile roof moss killer, etc, remove the lose stuff and mist spray/soak the wall in it, try to wipe off the top stuff but soak it in, not to the point of damaging everything but just a good soak, then let it dry. then repair it and paint it with mould resistant paint, or just tip some moss killer in your paint so its got two moss control barriers to get through, you prob could mix it in your mud as well.

Its just capillery action of water creeping into the wall from the leak, it will track is way through the board behind the paint, the only time you will see it is when damage occurs. if the leak has stopped and the wall is now dry you will be able to repair it this way.

If the mould grows back it should get a taste of the stuff and die, This does work to a point, depending how deep and bad the board is affected of course. It may need new wall board if its nasty.

We have many moss control products and paint for mouldly areas, this mould can grow under wallpaper too, you fined it when you strip a room back sometimes, i have always treated it this way and it works well. It hasnt come back that i know off anyway, Of course if its in the timber framing then your not going to beat it, the framing itself needs moss killed and aired out or replaced, Have you heard of stackebottruss, thats not how it spelled but here in nz house building turned to custard 10 years ago and the houses leaked and the framing got soaked and expolded in mould, went right through the walls. Millions of dollers worth of ruined new homes.

Im quite sure this will fix your problem dude, easy as man.


----------

